# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد زمان شروع به تحصیل پذیرفته شدگان پردیس های خودگردان

## wizard2015

*دوستان پذیرفته شدگان پردیسهای خودگردان زمان شروع به تحصیلشون کی هست ؟ مهر ؟ بهمن ؟ مخصوصا در رشته های پرشکی و داروسازی و دندانپزشکی
چون تا اونجایی که من شنیدم همه بهمنی بودن*

----------


## zizo

تو زنجان دندونا مهری ان.دارو و پزشکی بهمنی و بهمنی ها کلاس هاشون جدا از روزانه تشکیل میشه

----------


## sunny

> *دوستان پذیرفته شدگان پردیسهای خودگردان زمان شروع به تحصیلشون کی هست ؟ مهر ؟ بهمن ؟ مخصوصا در رشته های پرشکی و داروسازی و دندانپزشکی
> چون تا اونجایی که من شنیدم همه بهمنی بودن*


 خب بستگی داره به نیمسال قبولیشون هم تو مهر و هم بهمن پردیس داریم دیگه...حالا بازم ممکنه دانشگاه به دلنشگاه فرق کنه ولی اونایی که من خبر دارم تو هر دو نیمسال پردیسام هستن و کلاساشونم که با روزانه ها یکیه

----------


## jungmin

بستگی داره چی قبول شده باشن توی کد رشته ها زده بود نیمسال اول یا دوم

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> سلام من دانشجوی پزشکی پردیس خودگردان  میباشم ، داوطلبان توجه داشته باشن که عموما فکر میکنند که شهریه پزشکی پردیس ۲۵ میلیون هست ولی این فقط شهریه سالیانه میباشد و شما علاوه بر آن باید شهریه آموزشی ترمی واحدی در نیمسال های تحصیلی نیز پرداخت کنید کاش میشد تصویر پرداخت های شهریه ام را برایتان میزاشتم.....
> شهریه ترمی واحدی در نیم سال های تحصیلی به این صورت اس که برای هر واحد نظری ۴۰۰۰۰۰ تومان وبرای هر واحد عملی ۷۵۰۰۰۰ تومان باید بپردازید و با احتساب این که هر سال پزشکی ۴۰ واحد دارد باید حدود ۲۲ میلیون جداگانه در وقت انتخاب واحد بپردازید این هزسنه ها کف شهریه بود ومعمولا دانشگاه ۴ الی ۵ تومن هم اضافه میگیرد که با این احتساب ۲۵+۲۲+۵=۵۵میلیون تومان برای یک سال ، تازه این بدون احتساب خرج خوابگاه و غذا و رفت و آمد و ........میباشد.
> خودتان با سرچ  شهریه های پردیس خودگردان پزشکی در سال ۹۵ در اینترنت میتوانید جدول این شهریه ها را ببینید. 
> ببینید دانشگاه پردیس مثل پیام نوردر دونوبت پول میگیره یک بار در هنگام ثبتنام۲۵ وبار دیگر در وقت انتخاب واحد۲۲تومان.
> حواستان باشد اگر این دانشگاه را انتخاب رشته کنید و قبول شید و نروید باسد ۵۰ میلیون تومان ضرر زیان به دانشگاه بدید تاسال دیگر بتوانید در کنکور شرکت کنید.
> یکی از همکلاسی هایم برای این که شهریه دانشگاه را پرداخت کند پدرش مجبور شد خانه شان را بفروشند و مستجر بشوند .
> من هم اگر اول کار میدانستم که این دانشگاه اینقدر بچاب بچاب هست روزانه دارو یا علوم آزمایشگاه یا ...میرفتم


اگه بریم ثبتنام کنیمو انصراف بدیم باید این پنجاه میلیونو بدیم ن اینکه قبول بشیمو نریم!

----------

